# getting kinda slow



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

looks like the rv season is dying out ,, not many new post ,, well there are a few but not like usual ,, i think most are like me ,, just counting the days till spring hits ,, and once agian can go out and about till next Oct . well i for one have already planned out next yr ,, i have sent 300 bucks to 2 cgs ,, 200 to Pirateland  for a spot right next to the beach ,, and 100 bucks for a really good spot at Carolina Beach in NC ,, i am hoping to spend once agian 4 weeks or more between the 2 areas ,, it all depends on the weather and surf ,, but right now my base camp will be Pirateland ,, and will go and come back to there if needed ,, i can't wait ,, i have already gotten started on my normal routine of school bus type pm's on the MH ,,all is looking good so far ,, and i hope to be ahead of schedule on all of it ,, but i don't think that will happen ,, i will always think of something i might have not cked and will do it all again ,, oh well ,, better safe then sorry IMO ,, can't do enough pm's ,, well enough of this ,, till i am ready to go ,, my poor MH is as i type sitting in a garage all alone ,, and wanting warm weather ,, it is like me ,, it does not do good in the cold ,, above 60 it is fine ,, below that ,, not so good ,, oh well again enough from me ,, all of u rvusa folks have a great thanksgiving ,, and gobble till u wobble


----------



## Triple E (Nov 22, 2011)

If you want to call my tractor a RV then I spent four hours pushing snow.  More coming tonight and all day tomorrow.  Not traveling to far but I am out and about.  Brr.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 22, 2011)

I've been sweating profusely trimming up a patio project. Gosh it's been hot! :triumphant:


----------



## Triple E (Nov 22, 2011)

TexasClodhopper;75251 said:
			
		

> I've been sweating profusely trimming up a patio project. Gosh it's been hot! :triumphant:



The temperature went from 23 degrees to 40 degrees in a matter of hours, the snow turned to rain, and the 15"'s of snow on the ground turned to slop.  First time the schools were closed due to slop.

Becareful Tex, don't want to see you have a heat stroke.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 22, 2011)

Well I didn't do anything today but fish.  Been outside by the campfire but rain ran me in.  Rough life


----------



## rjf7g (Nov 22, 2011)

Rain, rain, rain around here...don't want to complain because we need the rain, but I have to put my boat in the shed and the shed is on the low side of my property.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 22, 2011)

well NASH just keeps on rubbing it in. The rest of us are now in hibernation and he is out fishing and when not fishing he is sitting outside by a camp fire. Well I was worried about you today when the storng went thru your way. Take care and keep on camping as long as you can.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 22, 2011)

well Steve it is a RV,,"rough vehicle"t you had all summer to move to a warmer place.(JK). WELL it was 80+ here today, we are still in short sleeves. I got outside and cut grass and go up the leaves. Heading to Charleston SC in the morning for Thanksgiving with my son and DiL and grand kids


----------



## Triple E (Nov 22, 2011)

H2H1;75260 said:
			
		

> well Steve it is a RV,,"rough vehicle"t you had all summer to move to a warmer place.(JK). WELL it was 80+ here today, we are still in short sleeves. I got outside and cut grass and go up the leaves. Heading to Charleston SC in the morning for Thanksgiving with my son and DiL and grand kids



To days ago it was 6 degrees.  Today 41 degrees.  HEAT WAVE!!  :applause:

Have a safe trip and a good Thanks Giving hollis.  As a matter of fact, Happy Thanks Giving to all of our RVUSA members.  Please drive safe if traveling.  :triumphant:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

well we are not much better ,, we were warm yesterday withh al the storms going thru ,, now ,, we hit a high of 41 today ,, 22 tonight ,, and guess what ,, snow is predicted for tues and wed ,, there goes all the bread and milk ,, the shelves will be empty ,, just cuase they said the " S " word :stupid:


----------



## JimE (Nov 24, 2011)

Well I am packing up my wife and daughter this morning and we are heading out for the last trip of the season. Its in the low 40's here in Texas but supposed to warm up into the 70s today so it should be nice. Hopefully the weather inside of Winstar Casino is ok


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Jim good luck at the casino, we went last week and they was not nice to the old man. So maybe they will be "thankfull" and share their wealth.


----------



## andytrig32 (Nov 25, 2011)

I never like to hear the "S" word. Safe travel to everyone.


----------

